# Open hip labral repair



## aalley (May 6, 2013)

Would a repair of the labrum and femoral chondroplasty be included with an open acetabuloplasty?  If not what codes would I use?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  
Thanks.


----------



## nyyankees (May 7, 2013)

aalley said:


> Would a repair of the labrum and femoral chondroplasty be included with an open acetabuloplasty?  If not what codes would I use?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks.



Interesting as it's an open procedure and open labrum repair is Unlisted. Since with the scope codes the rim (cup) and labral repair bundle. Interesting...I would bill it out and send the note and see what happens..


----------



## aalley (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for your advice.  We'll send it out and see how it goes.


----------

